# Signs of the Covenant - Part 1



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 10, 2006)

Excursus - Covenant Sign Series:

Sept. 10, 2006
The Sign of the Covenant Part 1, Gen 17:1-27
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

What did the sign mean to Abraham? Ishmael? Isaac?


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Excursus - Covenant Sign Series:
> 
> Sept. 10, 2006
> ...



Just downloaded it, Matthew. Hope to be listening to it shortly.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2006)

Got it, heard it, waiting for the next Sunday's sermon.

This was today's sermon, right? Pretty amazing that I can hear a sermon preached Sunday morning in Florida and listen to it in Wisconsin that Sunday afternoon.

BTW, good delivery of the sermon.

AND....I could hear the children of the covenant in the background while you preached. That's was cool.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 10, 2006)

Ivan,

Yes, I heard them too! 

Thanks for the encouragment.

Technology is definitely cool. It would have taken weeks to copy a sermon, send it out, and get it across the continent in the time of the reformation, or even 150 years ago.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2006)

Think what Spurgeon could have done with today's technology!


----------

